# Smart Actions App (Update)



## idle0095 (Jul 18, 2011)

Can we get the new smart actions to work that is on the razr? Seems that the bionic and razr are the same devices with just a different UI change. I like the idea of the app.

I found the apk in the system dump. However it seems like a small file and I cant get it to install at all. Havent tried to push it with adb. Anyone wanna get this to work.


----------



## Rootuser3.0 (Oct 8, 2011)

idle0095 said:


> Can we get the new smart actions to work that is on the razr? Seems that the bionic and razr are the same devices with just a different UI change. I like the idea of the app.


+1


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

+1


----------

